# A Donor Plant Sprouted???...from harvested roots???



## White Owl (Jun 17, 2009)

So I have an outdoor vegatable garden that I filled with the left over dirt after my friend harvested his crops. We didn't sift out anything from the soil; just dumped out the buckets and spread it around. We thought it would fertilize the veggies pretty good, so we re-cycled  

Well, Lordy Lordy, guess what popped up? A little baby donor plant! I know for a fact that there were no MJ seeds in that garden (nor was anyone smoking around it), so the plant had to have come out from the remnants of the harvested roots that were leftover in the re-cycled soil. 

Here are  my questions:
1) Since the plant came out from old roots, is it considered a clone, or a seedling? 

2) How do I go about counting her age? Do I start from the day she popped out of the ground and go the 6-month waiting period, or do I wait until she reaches the average size for a clone before transplanting and flowering?

3) Since the old roots were from a female of unknown strains (Real Good Dope for sure tho, lol), is the donor plant automatically a female? Or do I need to watch to see what sex it turns out to be?








​


----------



## zipflip (Jun 17, 2009)

i dont know man but i may have to call you on this one.
  why?  well it has cotyledons which as far as i am aware are only indicative of bein sprouted from a seed. the cot's are liek the blanket for the lil babies in their egg(seed shell)  lamens way i look at it.  so you must have had a seed in there somehow.  JMO
  anyone else correct me if i am wrong on this cotyledon deal here please..


----------



## White Owl (Jun 17, 2009)

The only seed that could have gotten in there would have been if one of the females turns hermie on him before he harvested. Which, i really wouldn't doubt as much as he stressed his plants out!

However, I know there were no seeds in his buds because we were all smoking it lol! But couldn't any plant that sprouts from any root have coty- what-a leaves like that? 

IDK... its friggin weird. I'm just glad I saw Donor X before my landlady did! LOL!


----------



## zipflip (Jun 17, 2009)

coty= cotyledons. the very first round drop lookin shaped leaves that appear the first of all as it pops out the ground and pretty much exist on the plant until it dies an falls. as i understand it , them the fuel tanks for the ladies as they come into this world and when they empty they die an fall. which is also wat some use as a signal tellin them to look at starting feeding soon.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i dont know man but i may have to call you on this one.
> why? well it has cotyledons which as far as i am aware are only indicative of bein sprouted from a seed. the cot's are liek the blanket for the lil babies in their egg(seed shell) lamens way i look at it. so you must have had a seed in there somehow. JMO
> anyone else correct me if i am wrong on this cotyledon deal here please..


 
:yeahthat: 

ZIP is 100% correct, that plant came from a seed.

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 17, 2009)

There is no doubt that this seedling came from a seed.  The source of the seed may be a mystery, but this did not grow from discarded roots.


----------



## White Owl (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone on this one! I'm a newbie, so this stuff is just all so cool and complicated at the same time, lol. I'm glad this website is here for growers to come together and help out fellow growers. It's very helpful!! and I am _soooooo _ appreciative of all the expertise that is shared and given.

Now that I know that this little baby is from a seed, I'll be taking it down to my buddy's house in the outdoor garden so we can isolate it. 'Cuz I do not want it to have a chance at fertilizing my little girls if it happens to be a boy! 

You know...speaking of that. Here's a head-scratcher for ya...
For all other plants in the garden (veggies, flowers, etc.) the only way to get good fruit is to let the males and the females of the plant get together and do their "thang". For instance, in FFA we actually took the two pieces of the plant and mated them, thus by guaranteeing the production of fruit. But its interesting how that is not how it goes with MJ...

Sorry for the rambeling today...I got my medical card and I'm properly medicated! :bongin:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

You can 'mate' MJ too, but it is preferred not to mate them.

If they mate the female produces fruit (seeds) this causes the plant to concentrate on producing seeds.

A female MJ plant with no fruit gives a much stronger smoke because it has concentrated on producing Trichomes 

That is why people get rid of the males immediately.

(Thats a very basic way of explaining it, but its easy to understand)

eace:


----------



## White Owl (Jun 17, 2009)

That makes total sense! Thanks again everyone!
So I'm finally going to go introduce myself now. Come check out my Intro post what all I've got going on!


----------



## 420benny (Aug 12, 2009)

White Owl, want a good laugh? Look up any posts by mgfcom, particularly any related to Dutch Passion White Widow. Get a drink, a couple snacks and get comfy. You will be there a while. If you don't laugh, I am really worried, lol. Let us know, please. LMAO. I may go back and re-read some myself.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 18, 2009)

so this thread got me thinking.. heh heh... is it possible for a growth to come out of a root system discarded?? maybe a stupid question, but i wanna know  thanks


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nope not from a root

And...If its got water leaves....

It came from a seed


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats what i thought.. thanks for clearing that up OG


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 18, 2009)

If it did grow form roots, then I got to get the name of that soil.


----------

